Ask HN: What do you think about the current no-code trend? - drom5
======
rawgabbit
It is at its infancy and waiting for the first killer platform. Salesforce is
pretty capable and companies can run their businesses with only Admins and no
coding. But a lot of configuration is required and it is expensive.

